# New 2320, Mower????



## Eibbor8 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello, I just bought a new 2320 (24.1hp - 18pto hp) and was wondering if I should buy a 4 or 5 ft. rear rotary cutter. I had a Massy with 20 pto hp years ago and a 5 ft. King Kutter was all it could handle. I'll be mowing down some fairly thick weeds, about 2 - 3.5 ft. tall covering 5 -7 acres.

Sorry for the repeat question if it is but, I'm a newbe so please bear with me. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I always say try out the larger size by renting first, before buyin g to give you some real world knowledge, but I;ll pretty much tell you that the 4 footer is where you're gonna be at with this package.


----------

